# Is a stylus worth the money?



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a stylus for my iPad, but I don't know if I really need one, or I'm just gadget-crazy.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

From one gadget-crazy person to another, yeah, we need help 

Some thoughts on stylus types has been discussed over at the Macrumors site.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1040759

Personally, I don't need one. I have enough trouble keeping track of my iPad, Kindle, cords, Bluetooth keyboard, all the rechargers, and cases.

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

They're cheap enough on Amazon that it's not a big deal to experiment with one.  I have the Pogo Sketch.  It's nice enough, but after so many months of just using my fingers, it never gets pulled out and used.

However, it's getting cold enough here now to wear gloves regularly when out of the house.  I might put it in my purse now for use with my iPhone!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> They're cheap enough on Amazon that it's not a big deal to experiment with one. I have the Pogo Sketch. It's nice enough, but after so many months of just using my fingers, it never gets pulled out and used.
> 
> However, it's getting cold enough here now to wear gloves regularly when out of the house. I might put it in my purse now for use with my iPhone!


I can't remember where I read about these, but Wal-Mart has some Isotoner gloves that are supposed to work with iPhones, iPods, etc. There's one review on the Wal-Mart site -- the person said they worked well, but didn't give much protection from the cold. Still, they may be better than nothing.

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_constraint=0&ic=48_0&Find.x=0&Find.y=0&Find=Find&ta=1&search_query=isotoner


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I had thought maybe using a stylus would work better with writing/drawing programs.  I never even considered the gloved-hand problem.  H-m-m.  Food for thought!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I find a stylus helps my handwriting in drawing/writing programs. I have two of them: a pogo sketch, which I find too small for my hands to use for long periods of time, and this one Hard Candy Cases iPad Stylus that I love but fair warning it is pretty heavy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I find that I get much more precision in my drawing programs with a stylus than with my finger.  I'm not happy with the one I have, too small, so I'm considering getting another one.

Betsy


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Do they work with iPod touches as well?  I rarely have to use my kids' iPods, but when I do, I swear I have banana fingers!  Entering passwords or anything else on those tiny screens makes me nuts!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Same kind of screen, so they should....

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> I had thought maybe using a stylus would work better with writing/drawing programs. I never even considered the gloved-hand problem. H-m-m. Food for thought!


Very thin gloves do work with the iPad, etc. I'm actually using some now while I moisturize my hands. But it takes a pretty firm touch to type! A stylus is a bit easier at that point.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Styli work on the iPod touch just fine.


----------

